# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  appetite suppressant needed

## bubbles83

Can anyone recommend the best appetite suppressant supplement please?

----------


## pigiron10k

Caffeine works well for me.

----------


## jypoll

ephedrine with caffeine as an optional helper

----------


## slfmade

^^^Agreed. ECA Stack for appetite suppression

----------


## ovidiu31

Caffeine, Ephidrine works like a charm, Clen is good too..

----------


## Standby

self discipline and will power

eca helps too lol

----------


## Brohim

EC works great for me and also stay away from sugar and you won't have any craving's.

----------


## slfmade

> EC works great for me and *also stay away from sugar and you won't have any craving's*.


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Times Roman

agree with Standby. Willpower my friend. Dont subcontract out your willpower to a chemical. Learn to control your body
Welcome to the board, and good luck!
---Roman

----------


## gonebluffn

My wifes cooking works for me.

----------


## Gym_

Protein Isolate dose me for a meal of morning and in between times ... 
Ive heard that a Heroin habit is good for losing weight .. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kawigirl

All great suggestions. 

Sugar is the worst for me...keeps me wanting more.

----------


## pheenyx1

Caffiene, ephedra, and clen . None of these are long term solutions though. Agree w/ the stay away from sugar. Also, if I start my day w/ some high fiber food, it tends to keep my blood sugar stable and keeps the cravings away.


When I stopped doing heroin in 1995 I weighed 122lbs. Im 185 now, so it was great for cutting. The 3 yrs in prison were great for having lots of time to work, out too.

----------


## Brohim

> 


Fructose does not supress the hunger hormone gherlin so when you drink a can of pop you don't get feel full.

It also does not not make leptin go up so it tricks' your brain into thinking you did not eat anything. Therefore you crave more of it and thus a vicious cycle. Try using will power agasint this or simply stay away from it. I choose the latter.

----------


## slfmade

I wasn't disagreeing that it would help...I thought you were saying that if you stay away from sugar...you won't get hungry. I just thought it was a little crazy to say. My girl has very little - almost no sugar in her diet and she still gets hungry sometimes at night. If you're running a low calorie diet and your body isn't used to it...you'll still have cravings for food. Cutting sugar will help but it's not 100%.

----------


## Kawigirl

> I wasn't disagreeing that it would help...I thought you were saying that if you stay away from sugar...you won't get hungry. I just thought it was a little crazy to say. My girl has very little - almost no sugar in her diet and she still gets hungry sometimes at night. If you're running a low calorie diet and your body isn't used to it...you'll still have cravings for food. Cutting sugar will help but it's not 100%.


Woman are sometimes a touchy subject...we have hormones that get in the way.....

----------


## SexySweetheart

> My wifes cooking works for me.



^baaaahahahahaaa

----------


## havehotasianwife

Pulled this from a website for you. 

*Dosing based on 20 or 25 mg ephedrine HCL pills (or ephedrine sulfate)* Note: 1E = 20 or 25 mg ephedrine 
and .5E = 10 or 12.5 mg ephedrine  I am assuming caffeine tablets of 200 mg. So 1C = 200 mg, .5C = 100 mg 
The caffeine tablets do not break in half well, approximate is fine.A pill splitter works well on the ephedrine (can get at any pharmacy). * Day 1* - This day you would just take 1 dose to test whether you are hypersensitive to ephedrine (very rare). The dose will be .5E .5C
- symptoms of fast heart rate, and slight jitters are typical - like the feeling you get from having a lot of coffee. *Day 2-3* - You take 3 doses of .5 E .5C minimum 4 hours apart. I suggest keeping it so your last dose is at least 6 hours away from your bedtime.*Day 4-7* - Your dosing will be 1E 1C, .5E .5C, .5E .5C That is, you take full dose for your first dose only. *Day 8-14* - 1E 1C, 1E 1C, .5E .5C 
*Day 15 and onward* - 1E 1C 3x/day_If you have trouble sleeping, keep your last dose 6-8 hours pre bed and/or decrease to 2 doses per day._ 
 
*Dosing based on 8 mg ephedrine HCL pills* Note: 1E = One 8 mg ephedrine HCL pill I am assuming caffeine tablets of 200 mg.
The caffeine tablets do not break in half well, approximate is fine.A pill splitter works well on the ephedrine (can get at any pharmacy). * Day 1* - This day you just take 1 dose to test whether you are hypersensitive to ephedrine (very rare). The dose will be 1 E .5C
- symptoms of fast heart rate, and slight jitters are typical - like the feeling you get from having a lot of coffee. *Day 2-3* - You take 3 doses of 1 E .5C minimum 4 hours apart. I suggest keeping it so your last dose is at least 6 hours away from your bedtime. *Day 4-6* - Your dosing will be 2E 1C, 1E .5C, 1E .5C  *Day 7-9*  - 2E 1C, 2E 1C, 1E .5C  *Day 9-11* - 2E 1C 3x/day *Day 12-14* - 3E 1C, 3E 1C, 2E 1C 
 *Day 15 and onward* - 3E 1C 3x/day

----------


## OriginalShovelhead79

USP Labs, Oxylean

----------


## Lowtest85

Another one here for avoiding sugar, the more i take the more i want, horrible vicious circle!

----------


## CmyZFly

:Madd: coffee......alot of it!!

----------


## soulstealer

High doses of Clen for the win...... Eating will become a chore... A hard one...

----------


## ironpumpindoc

I know this is an old post, but konjac root works for some. I haven't used it in a long time so I don't know if you can even find it anymore. It is just an expanding fiber that makes you feel full. I normally tell people it works like those growing sponge dinosaur capsules that we used to get as kids. The ones that you throw in water and they expand like crazy, same idea. Also, this may not be a healthy option, but nicotine is one of the best appetite suppressants known to man. However, if you have no experience with nicotine it's hard to know where to start  :Frown: . It can make you really sick. Some people use the gum or patch to curb appetite. As said by others, caffeine & ephendrine is amazing as well.

----------


## Gym Girl

> My wifes cooking works for me.


That really sucks!

----------


## aportinastorm

5htp works good

----------


## bobjack

phentermine works wonders for my gf. it really does make it a chore it eat though because you will never feel like u actually need to eat

i tryed 1 and never did it again because i love the feeling of wanting to eat, but hey this shit works

----------


## EdwardGuizar

The phrases that contain the words “the best” are absurd. They make no sense, as every manufacturer would tell you that his product is “the best” in order to sell it. What you actually need is too skip such loud words and find all possible information concerning the product you want to try. Visit different forums, blogs and sites (like uslimmer.com), search in all places to make sure that you haven’t missed a thing and then choose.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> phentermine works wonders for my gf. it really does make it a chore it eat though because you will never feel like u actually need to eat i tryed 1 and never did it again because i love the feeling of wanting to eat, but hey this shit works


Yes it does. 

ECY stack also robs me of my appetite.

----------


## Scabtree

Adderall is used (off label) as an appetite suppressant; however you would need a legit prescription for it.

----------

